#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Занятия йогой могут привести в тюрьму.

## Бо

http://www.newizv.ru/society/2017-01...-v-tjurmu.html




> 9 января в Санкт-Петербурге начнется беспрецедентный в цивилизованных странах судебный процесс: преподавателя йоги Дмитрия Угая будут судить "за миссионерскую деятельность", которая заключалась в проведении лекции об основах йоги.

----------

Чагна Дордже (09.01.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В законе о запрете миссионерской деятельности вкупе с несовершенством российской правовой системы конечно ничего хорошего нет.

Но в данном случае лекция действительно религиозная, а не научная по содержанию, и посвящена пропаганде кришнаизма, никакой научности там нет.

----------

Ho Shim (08.01.2017), Legba (01.02.2017), Olle (07.01.2017), Пема Ванчук (10.01.2017), Шаман (12.01.2018)

----------


## Антончик

> В законе о запрете миссионерской деятельности вкупе с несовершенством российской правовой системы конечно ничего хорошего нет.
> 
> Но в данном случае лекция действительно религиозная, а не научная по содержанию, и посвящена пропаганде кришнаизма, никакой научности там нет.


А разве общество сознания кришны не является официально зарегистрированной религиозной организацией?
Или по новому закону если нет бумаг от этой религиозной организации - то уже не катит? Я как-то не очень в курсе закона яровой.

А то, что многие Буддисты хранят дома книги по Буддизму и там нет печатей официальных религиозных организаций - это нарушение этого закона нового? Кто читал, кто в курсе что там вообще запрещено?

----------


## Olle

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25523

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А разве общество сознания кришны не является официально зарегистрированной религиозной организацией?
> Или по новому закону если нет бумаг от этой религиозной организации - то уже не катит? Я как-то не очень в курсе закона яровой.
> 
> А то, что многие Буддисты хранят дома книги по Буддизму и там нет печатей официальных религиозных организаций - это нарушение этого закона нового? Кто читал, кто в курсе что там вообще запрещено?


Он — кришнаит не из ИСККОН, а из Чайтанья Сарасват матха, не знаю, есть ли у них регистрация в России. Кроме того, очевидно, нужно иметь при себе какие-то документы за подписью своей религиозной организации и может быть, есть какие-то ещё требования.

А по поводу этого закона —как я понял, он в лучших традициях антиконституционен и полон непонятных формулировок, облегчающих избирательное правосудие. Вот тут, например, есть разбор http://www.sova-center.ru/religion/p...016/06/d34892/

----------

Ho Shim (08.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2017)

----------


## Ho Shim

Будем следить за обстановкой. Инциденты должны были начаться. Кому-то придется все таки судиться.

----------

Won Soeng (09.11.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2017)

----------


## Йен

Название темы слишком таблоидное. Причем тут занятия йогой и тюрьма, когда речь идет о распространении Кришнаизма и суде )

----------

Dechen Norzang (09.01.2017), Ho Shim (08.01.2017), Алсу (10.01.2017), Пема Ванчук (10.01.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2017)

----------


## Olle

Москва. 18 января. INTERFAX.RU - Мировой суд Санкт-Петербурга прекратил административное производство в отношении местного жителя Дмитрия Угая, которого после прочтения публичной лекции о йоге обвинили в незаконном миссионерстве, передал корреспондент "Интерфакса" из зала суда.

"Дело прекратить в связи с отсутствием состава административного правонарушения", - огласила решение судья.

Угаю вменяли незаконную миссионерскую деятельность по части 4 статьи 5.26 КоАП РФ. Административный протокол на мужчину был составлен после того, как 22 октября 2016 года он провел лекцию в лофт-проекте "Этажи" в центре Петербурга. Мероприятие прервали полицейские, которые доствили его в дежурную часть. В материалах дела говорилось, что Угай пропагандировал вайшнавизм.

Светская лекция
Мужчина в суде вину не признал, заявив, что миссионерством не занимался. Он сказал, что на волонтерских началах участвовал в фестивале о йоге и прочел лекцию по индийской философии. "Я заранее объяснил организаторам фестиваля, что моя лекция будет носить светский характер, и я буду пользоваться только академической литературой, а не религиозной", - сказал Угай.

Суд допросил нескольких свидетелей, которые присутствовали на лекции. Почти все они заявили, что лекция Угая носила светский характер. Как миссионерство лекцию расценил только свидетель Наиль Насибуллин, чье заявление в полицию и стало основанием для административного производства.

Заявитель остался без жены
В прошлом году он сообщил полицейским, что в помещении лофт-проекта "Этажи" на Лиговском проспекте пройдет мероприятие, посвященное индийской культуре. Заявитель предупредил, что на этом мероприятии может незаконно вестись миссионерская деятельность, направленная на вовлечение новых адептов в религиозное движение "Сознание Кришны".

В интервью представителям петербургских СМИ Насибуллин говорил, что его супруга ушла из семьи в секту.

Вайшнавизм - одно из основных направлений индуизма, отличительной особенностью которого является поклонение Вишну и его аватарам, преимущественно Кришне и Раме.

----------

Ho Shim (20.01.2017), Чагна Дордже (18.01.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Это не счастливый end вовсе. Вот если бы встречный иск был бы выигран в суде- на предмет "подрыв деловой репутации", "клевета" и пр.. и тысяч на сотку хотя-бы- вот тогда всем заявителям в будущем был- бы показан флажками коридор- что можно- а что нет. А сейчас вообще можно хоть счёты сводить- всем пофиг- приходи в кружок любой исторической реконструкции и пиши про любой культ который они практикуют "близкий по эпохе"))  
Вот так вышибить чела заявой из жизни, протаскать по судам- и "ошибочка вышла"... Мстить!

----------

Фил (18.01.2017), Чагна Дордже (18.01.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

дубинин, учините возмездие Наилю Насибуллину  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Но Угай какой-то знатный член ИСККОН, так что опасения Насибуллина вполне понять можно.
Как говорил Жеглов, нет без вины виноватых - не надо было пистолеты разбрасывать.

----------


## Фил

Вывод: не надо по всяким хипстерским помойкам ходить! "Лофт проект Этажи", тьфу, бесы  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но Угай какой-то знатный член ИСККОН, так что опасения Насибуллина вполне понять можно.
> Как говорил Жеглов, нет без вины виноватых - не надо было пистолеты разбрасывать.


Не он не из  ИСККОН. Он из другой паралельной линии гаудийавайшнав, из:
Шри Чайтанья Сарасват Матх
А эти, как выше уже написал ув. Цхултрим Тращи, может в РФ даже и не зарегистрированы.

----------

Фил (19.01.2017)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Дело в отношении Дмитрия Угая прекращено за отсутствием в его действиях состава административного правонарушения. На сем предлагаю тему закрыть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2017), Шуньяананда (12.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

Дело в том, что во всех фейсбуках было много нытья и из господина Угая делали йога-мученика. Что теперь фитнес-инструкторам йоги надо менять профессию. А выяснилось, что все не совсем так.

----------

Пема Ванчук (19.01.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дело в том, что во всех фейсбуках было много нытья и из господина Угая делали йога-мученика. Что теперь фитнес-инструкторам йоги надо менять профессию. А выяснилось, что все не совсем так.


Это просто заказа не было, а так я бы на месте судьи, "с живых бы не слез" (не засудил. так поиздевался бы вволю): " вы инструктор йоги?"- да, "на лекции вы читали лекцию- это правда", но выяснилось что вы по мнению наших экспертов с БФ-а, осуществляли помощь в связи с Атманом и по совместительству с Божеством, что собственно и означает термин "заниматься йогой".. "итак встать суд идёт!- на основании... приговаривается.. к исправительному сожжению на костре с конфискацией чёток.."

----------


## Olle

> Это просто заказа не было, а так я бы на месте судьи, "с живых бы не слез" (не засудил. так поиздевался бы вволю): " вы инструктор йоги?"- да, "на лекции вы читали лекцию- это правда", но выяснилось что вы по мнению наших экспертов с БФ-а, осуществляли помощь в связи с Атманом и по совместительству с Божеством, что собственно и означает термин "заниматься йогой".. "итак встать суд идёт!- на основании... приговаривается.. к исправительному сожжению на костре с конфискацией чёток.."


Видимо, включились в защиту влиятельные "йоги".

----------

Дубинин (19.01.2017), Фил (19.01.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Видимо, включились в защиту влиятельные "йоги".


а у людей, которые не обладают полнотой информации, от заголовков журналюг истерика началась.
Причем ведь заголовок мог бы быть "матерый кришнаит пойман с поличным", а не "программист и немного-йог безвинно брошен за решетку".

----------

Алсу (23.12.2017)

----------


## Лев Северов

вот она и свобода (притеснения)

----------

